# Aftermarket Stereo Recommendations



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Considering a HU Swap, standard Concert fitted just now, had an Alpine IDA-X305S in my last mk1, would go single din again, preferably with USB at the rear of the unit, Bluetooth, any recommendations ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

This might get you started...

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/head-units?cat=66


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

I would probably go for the xcarlink device and keep the Concert in place unless you want to kick some bass and fit a sub-woofer.

I bought a cheaper version from eBay which works but it does not tick all of the boxes.

Thread is here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1293281


----------



## ttkc (Dec 21, 2011)

I've got a Chorus unit with Bose in my coupe.. Or I did until the weekend.

I replaced it with a http://www.halfords.com/technology/car-audio/dab-car-stereos/pioneer-deh-x8700dab-car-stereo and yes, Halfords was cheapest I could find.

Super easy to fit, just took about 6 hours and putting my back out squirming round removing and then replacing trim panels !!

A BIG THANKYOU TO ALL YOU POSTERS AND THE WONDERFUL WAK for your photos and guides. Really could not have done it without you all (I read every post and thread)

My top tips are:

Run the switched power via a fuse to the bus bar
Removing the panel under the steering wheel is way easier than replacing it
If you use the 410 adaptor, you only need to bother with ground and perm live on the black connector- the rest are n/c and the second black connector is not used for anything

The blue system control line was (in the old days) used to get electric aerials to go up when you turned the radio on... Nowadays used to power digital aerials, the fm aerial in the rear windscreen, turn on your sub and turn on your Bose amp (if you have Bose). I mention this because the 410 adaptor has a blue cable on the red "speaker output" connector that's used to turn on your Bose. if you have Bose, make sure it's connected to the signal coming out the HU.. That's not the case when it turns up from Amazon and there are zero instructions on how to connect it up or why.

if you go for something with a CD player, it's a real snug fit with all those wires and the GLI. mech less makes it super easy and cheaper too.. I can't remember when I last played a CD but it felt wrong buying a mech less. I am an idiot.

Pioneer and Bluetooth - it's pretty good actually. Yes, it's got USB too and with my iPhone, simply plugging it in to the USB automatically bonded it with the HU.

I stream my music from my NAS at home to my phone and the app streams happily to my HU. get in the car, turn on the hi and it starts streaming the tunes exactly from where it left off. It's faultless thus far. Also does Apple Music, stuff on my phone, voice control via Siri. Can happily be driving along and say "hey Siri" and She pipes up to do my bidding. She does have trouble when the music is playing at an enthusiastic volume. Which it why you can simply hit the dial and ask away.

I guess it's the same with android stuff.

DAB is fine - went with the mag aerial for £15 from Halfords and it stays on at most speeds you are likely to use on the road (cough) really - it ain't coming off until you are going at "won't be driving for a year" speeds I'd wager.

Sound? I'm really surprised at DAB - nice dynamic range, clear, decent Bass; though must admit I'm more of a dance than opera kinda guy. I rip all my stuff at a decent bit rate all sounds ok to me.

Actually I'm more impressed with the Bose setup than I was with the Chorus unit, and I do like the Pioneer unit muchly. Yeah the user interface is a bit WTF at first, and as for DAB .. omg so many stations, but it sounds excellent and finally FINALLY I have a connected system in my car that rivals the kit in new cars today - and I mean today. It's state of the art for less that 150 bucks.

Finally.. Yeah.. The fascia. The lid does close and it sure will once I've fixed the mounting cage more firmly in. For a neater finish I feel some 3D printing mig have to be done to get the perfect bespoke fit . What were Audi thinking with their original design? Really?


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

ttkc said:


> DAB is fine - went with the mag aerial for £15 from Halfords and it stays on at most speeds you are likely to use on the road (cough) really - it ain't coming off until you are going at "won't be driving for a year" speeds I'd wager.


That's a good DAB aerial - I've one on my TT, one on my classic Mini and one on my Citroen bus. The latter has stayed put at 100mph on German autobahns, so don't worry about it falling off!


----------



## Gooders (Jul 26, 2016)

Very informative post ttkc, thanks!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for that link, I fitted an alpine unit to a friends mk1 a couple of weekends back, nice unit with good sound, I didn't get time to run the dab aerial, will get to that at some point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

The Pioneer decks generally sound more neutral then most and are a good choice if tuning options are limited. I would look for a neutral sounding deck unless I was running an active system in which case it doesn't matter too much!

Best option is to rip it all out and start again, the speakers are pants the headunit is average and the 2 combined makes for a nasty sounding system!

I fitted a Pioneer DEH-80PRS, I'm running it active powering DYnaudio MD100 tweeters, MW162GT mid bass from an Audiosystem Twister series F360, 180 watts rms each to mid bass and 60 watts rms to tweeters. A sub will come later when I have had time to think about it. I used silentcoat on the door cards and a fairly thick closed cell foam on top, I have zero rattles from the door cards, having said this it's a huge compromise because the mid bass need to be mounted to the door frame and the tweets need to be in the a pillars really!

it took me about 12 hours in total to run all new wiring through the car and finish it all, it was worth it but it's a PITA!


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I keep looking at these double din units in a mk1, what's the outlay for the new double din housing ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Double the price of a double din head unit....

http://rtafabrication.co.uk/products/audi-tt-mk1-dash-double-din


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

WTF 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

infidel.uk said:


> Double the price of a double din head unit....
> 
> http://rtafabrication.co.uk/products/audi-tt-mk1-dash-double-din


Not cheap, mine was off eBay from Germany, i just checked for you and they don't do them now. About the same price as the link that infidel found.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Blimey, you could by a complete centre arm rest for that kind of money!


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

briancope said:


> Blimey, you could by a complete centre arm rest for that kind of money!


Worth every penny.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I assume you lose the ash tray and cig lighter with this conversion BadNum ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

gogs said:


> I assume you lose the ash tray and cig lighter with this conversion BadNum ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Is this the unit you have?
eBay item number 162168708761

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

gogs said:


> Is this the unit you have?
> eBay item number 162168708761
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that is it, they must have changed the number since i put it in my thread.


----------

